# Anyone doing minor gunsmithing on your mini.



## casca92 (Jan 26, 2017)

I am pondering purchasing a mini combo , have been told to look for a model with quick change gears. Rather keep cost down until after I get a few crashes under my belt.

Have been working for a company that makes large earth moving equipment for almost 25 years . Company going to relocate this plant to South of the border

Need some tips , opinions 
Was thinking perhaps just try a Harbor freight model and go from there.  But Walmart carries Grizzlies in back of website.

Thanx
Casca


----------



## pdentrem (Jan 26, 2017)

Look up "Les B" he is a user of mini lathe for gunsmithing.
Pierre


----------



## LucknowKen (Jan 26, 2017)

casca92 said:


> I am pondering purchasing a mini combo , have been told to look for a model with quick change gears. Rather keep cost down until after I get a few crashes under my belt.


Every combo machine i have seen was overpriced. If shop space is an issue a combo might have a spot.
Crashes do not happen to the majority of operators.


casca92 said:


> Need some tips , opinions
> Was thinking perhaps just try a Harbor freight model and go from there.  But Walmart carries Grizzlies in back of website.
> Casca


The quality of the machine reflects the quality of the finished product.
Walmart has Grizzlies?
lk


----------



## Les B (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey Casca92

I see my name mentioned and would like to help if I can.  I am currently turned and making the fittings for an AR15 as soon as the barrel extension arrives.  I have made several hunting guns and they have all been as good as any other rifle on the range.   You need to make some special tools so you can do the chambering.   I think that I posted some of projects down under the Gunsmithing forum.
Les B.


----------



## Doubleeboy (Mar 15, 2017)

Les B said:


> Hey Casca92
> 
> I see my name mentioned and would like to help if I can.  I am currently turned and making the fittings for an AR15 as soon as the barrel extension arrives.  I have made several hunting guns and they have all been as good as any other rifle on the range.   You need to make some special tools so you can do the chambering.   I think that I posted some of projects down under the Gunsmithing forum.
> Les B.



Les I would be interested to know how you do barrel work on a rifle with a lathe as small as the mini lathes?
Thank you 
michael


----------



## Les B (Mar 15, 2017)

The first thing you need to make is a 4 screw chuck and a floating reamer holder.  Next make a spider for the left end of the spindle by threading it to fit on to the end next to the locking nut of the spindle.   The chuck is about 1.250 thick and is bored for a 1.250 hole for the barrel to slide deeper into the headstock so you will have room to do the chambering with the floating reamer holder.  I have a file how this can be used to make a hunting rifle with a standard #2 barrel.   My last rifle in a 204 Ruger will group .300 @ 100 yds with 5 shots.   I made the first rifle with a mini lathe about 30 yrs ago to see what could be done.   I believe that I posted in the download section a few yrs ago about using the mini lathes.


----------

